# burlesque tunes!



## lungfish (Sep 15, 2012)

hello folks!
i'm performing in a burlesque competition at the end of the month for fame and riches, and my partner and i are in search of some songs/themes to perform to that aren't totally run into the ground. any suggestions?


----------



## Earth (Sep 16, 2012)

drop everything, lets boogaloo!! by the ultimates (nyc 1982 or so)
good luck finding it.........


----------



## katielady (Sep 16, 2012)

lungfish said:


> hello folks!
> i'm performing in a burlesque competition at the end of the month for fame and riches, and my partner and i are in search of some songs/themes to perform to that aren't totally run into the ground. any suggestions?


awe shit lady, did u find a song, where in maine do you live im relocating there. would u be interested in performing together some time?


----------



## lungfish (Sep 19, 2012)

have a coupla things dog-eared in my brain, but nothin' definite which is silly cause time's a-wastin.
hey neato! i'm actually not around here much longer (till oct 16) but we should do a thing! and i'll prolly be back around later in the winter, closer to christmas. where ya gonna be? i'm about an hour north o'portland


----------



## katielady (Mar 6, 2013)

lmao, so mya i just realized this was you. kizmet love <3


----------



## katielady (Mar 6, 2013)

lungfish said:


> have a coupla things dog-eared in my brain, but nothin' definite which is silly cause time's a-wastin.
> hey neato! i'm actually not around here much longer (till oct 16) but we should do a thing! and i'll prolly be back around later in the winter, closer to christmas. where ya gonna be? i'm about an hour north o'portland


 

hahaha hey mya , well look at that , funny how things like this work out and i ended up meeting you anyway


----------

